# concrete and fence posts



## rick32 (Aug 9, 2006)

I plan on renting an auger this weekend to do my fence posts. How many bags will I need per post? Posts are 4x4" 3' down.


----------



## Jspursranch (May 28, 2009)

I don’t have a formula for this but if your hole has a 12” diameter 3’ deep then two bags will be enough. This will leave room to fill in with matching soil.


----------



## rick32 (Aug 9, 2006)

I heard if you use an auger it gives you a more precise hole and calls for less concrete. I remember hearing a bag a post however I don't know how big the bags were


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

rick....theres a chart on the bag that will give you your answer.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

An 80 pound bag of concrete will yield .66 cubic feet of concrete. The box stores' bags are often 60 pounds these days for some reason.

I'd plan on one sack per post if you're sinking the post the full 3' in the hole.


----------



## huffanpuff (May 28, 2009)

is everyone's 4x4's treated


----------



## huffanpuff (May 28, 2009)

I just thought I would say cementing in post I used treated 4x4's and being cement was to wetI am thinking for my 4x4's twisted some time later.


----------



## rick32 (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone:thumbsup: As the summer progresses you will be hearing from me. I bought a white elephant. Now I'm getting a crash course in carpentry, roofing, wiring, masonry and landscaping.:thumbup:


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

It's not a good idea to cement wooden posts, even if they are treated. They will shrink in the concrete and get loose.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I agree with M6...while it's done alot...it's not always the best practice....here's another thread with links to other opinions....http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/setting-fence-post-41247/


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't know what kind of fence you are building, but I rather to use metal rather than wooden posts. Either of them I set with one bag of the quick setting concrete that can be mixed right in the hole.

Also pick up a inexpensive post level to make plumbing the post even easier. Such as this - http://www.amazon.com/Johnson-Level-Tool-175-L-Post/dp/B0009WG3HI


----------

